# Wasatch Mountain Club Training Day



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

We will be training at Willard Bay Dog Training Area (~5500 West 4000 North, Plain City, Utah) on Saturday July 12 from first light till about 11 am ( or untill it's just too hot!) 
If you are not a member yet I will be happy to sponsor anyone who is interesested in NAVHDA.

We will be focusing on members needs in getting ready for the fall test on Sept 6/7. Bring your dogs and your questions! 

Directions: Drive west from Smith & Edwards on 4000 north until you run out of pavement. Then turn right and follow the road north about 3/10ths of a mile. Turn left and follow the road west. Look for Members trucks in this area.

See ya there!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out to the club training today, Especially the trainers and the new Guys!

I had a great time pretending to know what I was talking about :lol:! I can hardly wait for the club fun day next month.

You new guys who came out, be sure to get signed up on the Group Site - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WM_NAVHDA

- Mark


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mark, sorry I couldn't make it.

Please continue to post these as they come up.

8)


----------



## w13017 (Jul 13, 2008)

I attented the training on sat. This was my first encounter with this club and it was a great experience. All the guys there were knowledgable and more than willing to help. I am looking forward to joining and running my new pup. Just wondering if anyone pick up a badge at the training mine must have fallen off my belt let me know if anyone has seen it. Thanks again for the help


----------



## w13017 (Jul 13, 2008)

Great news I went out to run the new pup sunday morning I located my badge in the field.


----------

